# FREE to good home !



## Speedy-1 (Nov 15, 2016)

*I went to let Speedy out today and found this dude , I usually catch at least one every year ! I tried the Tarantula forum , but cant post there !*


----------



## dmmj (Nov 15, 2016)

my recommendation fire and lots of it.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Nov 15, 2016)

dmmj said:


> my recommendation fire and lots of it.


 *Ha Ha ! That still sounds better than what my wife said to do with it ! *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 15, 2016)

I'd take her.
Beautiful.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Nov 15, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'd take her.
> Beautiful.


*I wonder how much hassle it might be to send it through the mail ? I kept the first one I caught for about 6 months. They are the ultimate low maintenance pet , a little dish of water and a cricket about once a week and he was happy ! He finally joined my "catch and release" program , my wife just didn't want anything to do with him . He was a little bigger than the one I just caught !*




*I just remembered you are in Morocco Adam , I can just imagine the reams of paperwork that would be needed , if it was even a possibility ! *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 15, 2016)

Speedy-1 said:


> *I wonder how much hassle it might be to send it through the mail ? I kept the first one I caught for about 6 months. They are the ultimate low maintenance pet , a little dish of water and a cricket about once a week and he was happy ! He finally joined my "catch and release" program , my wife just didn't want anything to do with him . He was a little bigger than the one I just caught !*
> 
> View attachment 192324
> 
> ...


I was kidding, would be a logistical nightmare to get it here and not good for the poor spider, either.
Beautiful girl, though.


----------



## motero (Nov 15, 2016)

Let it go. I haven't seen a tarantula around here for years, I smash the tarantula hawks hoping to give the tarantulas more of a chance.


----------



## Fredkas (Nov 15, 2016)

I saw the thread title and said to myself while opening the thread, "please not speedy. what is happening???"


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 16, 2016)

Finally, a "FREE" post that didn't involve brand new "mystery members" falling all over themselves in a scramble for it.


----------



## Fredkas (Nov 16, 2016)

Lol!! i smell sa***sm.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 16, 2016)

I think this thread was probably meant to be tongue-in-cheek, but just in case it's serious, my vote it to turn him loose.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 16, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I think this thread was probably meant to be tongue-in-cheek, but just in case it's serious, my vote it to turn him loose.


Preferably in someones bed.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 16, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Preferably in someones bed.


LOL *snort*


----------



## Speedy-1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Preferably in someones bed.


 *Funny thing , I was going to walk it down to a near by field and my wife said "take the truck ,you cant walk far enough ! "*


----------



## Speedy-1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I think this thread was probably meant to be tongue-in-cheek, but just in case it's serious, my vote it to turn him loose.


 
*So , I guess this means trading for a mulberry sapling would be out of the question ?*


----------



## Speedy-1 (Nov 16, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Finally, a "FREE" post that didn't involve brand new "mystery members" falling all over themselves in a scramble for it.


 *They are getting pickier nobody wanted this little sweetheart either ! *


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 16, 2016)

Speedy-1 said:


> *They are getting pickier nobody wanted this little sweetheart either ! *
> 
> View attachment 192432


Lots of scorpions in Morocco, but rarely here in the city. 
Again, lovely.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 16, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Preferably in someones bed.


Whose?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 16, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Whose?


That's up to Speedy-1


----------



## Fredkas (Nov 16, 2016)

*locking my room.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 16, 2016)

*pulling out blow torch*


----------



## Speedy-1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's up to Speedy-1


----------



## motero (Nov 16, 2016)

Clear packaging tape for the scorpions, just lay it on them and fold it over. Then put in someones bed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 17, 2016)

Speedy-1 said:


> *They are getting pickier nobody wanted this little sweetheart either ! *
> 
> View attachment 192432


Little black scorpions here. They are supposed to be somewhat common, but I've only seen 3 in about 30 years.
I find them very interesting.


----------

